# Supprimer tous les messages



## Phozon (10 Mai 2020)

Avez vous une astuce pour supprimer les messages présents sur appleWatch sans se faire conversation par conversation ?
Depuis l’iphone je n’ai rien vu non plus...


----------



## fousfous (10 Mai 2020)

Sur iPhone tu vas dans l'application message, les 3 petits points, tu sélectionnes ceux que tu veux supprimer, et tu appuis sur supprimer en bas à droite.


----------



## MrTom (10 Mai 2020)

Sur Apple Watch, tu peux activer la suppression au bout de 30 jours, mais rien de mieux.


----------

